# California health care worker's death days after COVID-19 vaccine probed



## Becky1951 (Jan 27, 2021)

*California health care worker's death days after COVID-19 vaccine probed*

The death of a man several days after receiving the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine is under investigation by the Orange County Coroner.

"After receiving all additional test results, we will use those findings along with autopsy findings to make a final determination into the cause and manner of death," the coroner's office said in a statement. "If it's determined there may be a correlation to the vaccine we will immediately notify the OC Health Care Agency."

Sgt. Dennis T. Breckner, a public information officer for the sheriff's department, said the investigation could take months.

The Orange County Register reported the deceased was 60-year-old Tim Zook, who experienced an adverse reaction hours after receiving a second dose of the Pfizer vaccine Jan. 5.

Zook, an X-ray technologist at South Coast Global Medical Center in Santa Ana, died shortly after midnight Jan. 7, the paper said.

Zook's wife, Rochelle, shared the story with the Register to get out the word that while a complete investigation into her husband's death is crucial, people should still get inoculated.

“We are not blaming any pharmaceutical company,” said Rochelle. “My husband loved what he did. He worked in hospitals for 36½ years. He believed in vaccines. I’m sure he would take that vaccine again, and he’d want the public to take it.

“But when someone gets symptoms 2½ hours after a vaccine, that’s a reaction. What else could have happened? We would like the public to know what happened to Tim, so he didn’t die in vain. Severe reactions are rare. In reality, COVID is a much more deadly force than reactions from the potential vaccine itself.

“The message is, be safe, take the vaccine — but the officials need to do more research. We need to know the cause. The vaccines need to be as safe as possible. Every life matters.”

The news of Zook's death comes after Placer County Public Health said last week a man in the county died Jan. 21, several hours after receiving a dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

The unnamed man previously tested positive for the coronavirus in late December.

"There are multiple local, state, and federal agencies actively investigating this case; any reports surrounding the cause of death are premature, pending the outcome of the investigation," a statement from the sheriff's office said. "Our thoughts are with the family of the deceased."

Placer County Public Health and Human Services did not administer the vaccine in that case and could not comment on whether the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine was given.

Dr. John Swartzberg, a UC Berkeley professor and infectious disease doctor, cautioned against jumping to conclusions until the investigations into these two deaths are complete.

"We can't give people a real answer until we have the autopsy data and find out why they died," Swartzberg said. "Everything prior to that is speculation. Both the events are true, the question is are they related? Is it true true and related or true true and unrelated?"

Swartzberg said that in the vaccine trials there were no instances where the vaccine was found to cause death, and even if there were a connection between the vaccine and the death in these two recent situations, it's something we know occurs "only once in many, many millions, not even once in a million."

"As has been said from the beginning about vaccines in general, this is something that once we start immunizing hundreds of millions of people, when you’re talking about those numbers, there are going to be events like this that are going to happen," he said. "The risks are overwhelmingly in your favor to get vaccinated."

UCSF infectious disease doctor Dr. Peter Chin-Hong echoed this sentiment. "We always think about a risk benefit calculus. Your risk of dying is so much more if you don't get the vaccine," Chin-Hong said.


https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/amp/California-health-care-worker-vaccine-death-COVID-15902997.php


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 28, 2021)

That was a beautiful article his wife wrote....still encouraging people to get vaccinated. Hope they get the autopsy results quickly and the investigation can begin. These vaccines have not been tested that long and this kind of thing is not 100% unexpected but the more we know the better they can be in the future. My prayers for Tim, his friends, and the researchers


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't know if part of that has to do with the fact that they're giving it too soon after the COVID? They ask people here to wait 90 days after they get COVID. Some were infected just prior to their vaccination and didn't know. My supervisor had been infected prior and had gotten both injections when she tested pos. She thinks the vaccine kept her from getting super sick.

It's just crucial to be somewhere where you can get help and stay for an added 15 min at least. Then just keep an eye on yourself. If you start having some serious side effects get help. I haven't heard of a soul having anything serious yet from these vaccines so far here.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2021)

I heard with any vaccine the body can be shocked because the virus is suddenly introduced to the blood stream where as if it takes a slower path through sinuses, lungs etc the body is pre-warned and starts fighting slowly. A shot is sort of like trojan horse getting into the enemies bases, once inside it can wreak havoc.

Also after knowing several people bed ridden in hospital for different things every day in bed is the equivilent of 3 days of doing nothing. In other words one can get out of shape pretty quick. With any cold or virus one should get active and/or workout as soon as possible ie somekind of fitness rehab. I had relatives where they were miffed a senior didn't do a couple weeks of rehab after a 3 day stay and that point was reiterated every stay. And it worked once home I saw home therapists and 80 plus year old make progess/improve their fitness.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *I don't know if part of that has to do with the fact that they're giving it too soon after the COVID? They ask people here to wait 90 days after they get COVID.* Some were infected just prior to their vaccination and didn't know. My supervisor had been infected prior and had gotten both injections when she tested pos. She thinks the vaccine kept her from getting super sick.
> 
> It's just crucial to be somewhere where you can get help and stay for an added 15 min at least. Then just keep an eye on yourself. If you start having some serious side effects get help. I haven't heard of a soul having anything serious yet from these vaccines so far here.


I came down with Covid over a month ago and am still coughing. Wouldn't consider getting a vaccine until 90 days after my Dec. positive test, and at least 45 days after all symptoms have disappeared.  

My body isn't yet up to the assault that the vaccine will wage. I'll get it when I'm healthy.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 28, 2021)

my question is if people had the actual disease........... their body has or is  developing  immunity  antibodies there seems no need for that person to have shot........ unless they had like a year ago or something


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think anyone really knows how long a person has immunity after having the actual disease.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't think anyone really knows how long a person has immunity after having the actual disease.


Most of what I've read indicates that people who've had symptomatic cases still have immunity.  Of course, the virus has only been circulating in the non-China world for less than a year, so it's hard to tell how long immunity will last.  (I stipulated non-China because it'd be hard to have confidence in their immunity reports without other corroborating studies.  And that's presuming China has published any.)


----------



## Jeni (Jan 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Most of what I've read indicates that people who've had symptomatic cases still have immunity.  Of course, the virus has only been circulating in the non-China world for less than a year, so it's hard to tell how long immunity will last.  (I stipulated non-China because it'd be hard to have confidence in their immunity reports without other corroborating studies.  And that's presuming China has published any.)


seems to me they should have devoted a bit more time for the antibody testing.......  (many they claim are faulty)...... to see how many people do not need these shots..... so those unexposed or are at a higher risk could get their turn in line faster..

many people have been exposed and had very mild or no symptoms but their body is or has developed antibodies .......   

Honestly so many stories I have  read/ heard about some people having a terrible time with the disease and others barely effected ...... does not seem like much study is going into WHY ..... what is it about their makeup that made them react better. 

The few studies done about VIt D or the studies about those with a certain blood type (A... i believe that seem to have a worse reaction to it).
Instead we are going about as if .......One size fits all  and complaining about how slow and burdensome this process is......


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

@Jeni, I understand where you're going with this, but with limited dollar, laboratory, hospital, healthcare workers and scientist resources, they have to take a more focused approach.  

Primary objectives, and rightfully so, were to develop good tests to determine who had the virus, and to develop, test and distribute vaccines. (Using plasma from recovered patients is iffy at best.) 

The only way to _prove _helpfulness of Vitamin D, "favorable" blood types, melatonin-taking, zinc-supplementating, and assorted other hypotheses would be to intentionally infect people who fit those profiles and equal numbers who don't (control groups). Highly unethical. 

Sure, good after-the-fact, anecdotal evidence may eventually lead science in one direction or another, but for the time being most labs have to more aggressively attack the biggest problems in front of them.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't think anyone really knows how long a person has immunity after having the actual disease.


We don't have all the answers, but after I got the flu 37 years ago, I've never had it since & I've been exposed to many flu strains at work and in ER waiting rooms that were crowded with flu victims during an epidemic several years ago.  At that time, I was waiting for wound treatment for a bad arm laceration.  No "Social Distancing" or masks; the room was packed with some people lying on the floor, the majority coughing.  I went back to the same ER twice for wound dressing changes & cleaning - same crowded situations.  I've never had a flu shot, so the only thing I can credit immunity to is already having it.
If Covid is similar, immunity is likely forever.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

You're a fortunate anomaly, @win231.  Consider yourself lucky.  

Many, many people our age have had the flu more than once. I've had it _at least_ three times. Was hospitalized for five days with it in my late teens, had it again in my mid twenties, and again in my forties. Could barely get out of bed or off the couch for each of those stints.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You're a fortunate anomaly, @win231.  Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Many, many people our age have had the flu more than once. I've had it _at least_ three times. Was hospitalized for five days with it in my late teens, had it again in my mid twenties, and again in my forties. Could barely get out of bed or off the couch for each of those stints.


exactly why one size does not fit all ......     there may be far more examples of those who do not have an issue but that does not sell shots.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You're a fortunate anomaly, @win231.  Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Many, many people our age have had the flu more than once. I've had it _at least_ three times. Was hospitalized for five days with it in my late teens, had it again in my mid twenties, and again in my forties. Could barely get out of bed or off the couch for each of those stints.


Often times, a bad cold is misinterpreted as the Flu.  I hear people over & over again say, "I have the flu" whenever they're sick.  Many colds can make someone unable to get out of bed.  Without a high fever, it is not likely the flu; it's a cold.  I have had bad colds where I could hardly get out of bed.  Even without fever.  My sister always says she has the flu whenever she is sick.
I worked for a home health agency for 3 years.  The owner always said, "I have the flu" whenever she was sick.  She was an RN, so she should have known better.
I've even heard people who had vomiting, diarrhea & fever say they have the "Stomach flu" when what they really have is food poisoning.  Most doctors will say there is no such thing as stomach flu; flu is respiratory; not gastrointestinal.
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/symptoms/coldflu.htm


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

What you're saying is true.  People overuse the word flu for all manner of illnesses.  

Trust me when I tell you I've had the flu at least three times.

Healthy young adults aren't hospitalized for colds.  Nor do they run fevers in the 103+ range, or are barely able to eat soup, forget making it. 

I had the Hong Kong Flu in September 1970 and the H1N1 Russian Flu in 1978.  Don't know which variety hit in my 40s, but I was plenty sick.  

In my lifetime I've had dozens of colds including some miserable ones.  They don't compare to the flu.  

 I know the difference.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 28, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I heard with any vaccine the body can be shocked because the virus is suddenly introduced to the blood stream where as if it takes a slower path through sinuses, lungs etc the body is pre-warned and starts fighting slowly. A shot is sort of like trojan horse getting into the enemies bases, once inside it can wreak havoc.
> 
> Also after knowing several people bed ridden in hospital for different things every day in bed is the equivilent of 3 days of doing nothing. In other words one can get out of shape pretty quick. With any cold or virus one should get active and/or workout as soon as possible ie somekind of fitness rehab. I had relatives where they were miffed a senior didn't do a couple weeks of rehab after a 3 day stay and that point was reiterated every stay. And it worked once home I saw home therapists and 80 plus year old make progess/improve their fitness.



There is no virus in the covid vaccines.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I came down with Covid over a month ago and am still coughing. Wouldn't consider getting a vaccine until 90 days after my Dec. positive test, and at least 45 days after all symptoms have disappeared.
> 
> My body isn't yet up to the assault that the vaccine will wage. I'll get it when I'm healthy.


omg! how did you manage that? i thought you were careful?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

We were incredibly careful.   Our grandson got sick first, no idea how.  Online school and he went nowhere besides his own house and yard except to ours.  Maybe an unmasked jogger on the sidewalk passed him while he was riding his bike?  Maybe groceries he helped put away?  Impossible to know.

By the time he was symptomatic we'd all been exposed.  His parents and I were all sick about 12 days later.  My husband
got sick a week after me.  

This is very contagious.   Southern California has been loaded with it  - it's everywhere.  So many friends have gotten sick, all of whom have been very careful.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> We were incredibly careful.   Our grandson got sick first, no idea how.  Online school and he went nowhere outside his house except to ours.  Maybe an unmasked jogger on the sidewalk passed him while he was riding his bike?  Maybe groceries he helped put away?  Impossible to know.
> 
> By the time he was symptomatic we'd all been exposed.  His parents and I were all sick about 12 days later.  My husband
> got sick a week after me.
> ...


this is why i don't go anywhere unless it's absolutely necessary. right now the only necessary place is the post office and to get gas. other than that i go to work...i come home. that's it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 29, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> There is no virus in the covid vaccines.


A weakend or altered virus is still an intruder to the body's immune system. So it's going to go from 0 to 100 almost instantaneously. Some can't handle that reaction.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

I can remember when "fortunate anomalies" like Win were referred to as being like Churchill. He violated every rule in the book, was grossly overweight, drank a lot, always had a cigar in his mouth, survived who knows how many illnesses that there were no vaccines for in those years, lived a large portion of his life in the 19th century, when people were dropping like flies from just about anything,  lived a high-stress emotional life, to put it mildly, and eventually died at age 90.

Hey, Win, is that where your online name came from?


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I can remember when "fortunate anomalies" like Win were referred to as being like Churchill. He violated every rule in the book, was grossly overweight, drank a lot, always had a cigar in his mouth, survived who knows how many illnesses that there were no vaccines for in those years, lived a large portion of his life in the 19th century, when people were dropping like flies from just about anything,  lived a high-stress emotional life, to put it mildly, and eventually died at age 90.
> 
> Hey, Win, is that where your online name came from?


I don't think I'm a fortunate anomaly.  I have friends in their 80's who never stayed home & they have other friends who visit them often.  None of them are sick, either.  There are many people who simply will never get Covid.  Or perhaps they already had it unknowingly & passed it off as a flu or cold & are immune.  I mentioned previously that I had a bad cold 15 years ago with respiratory symptoms.  When all the congestion & coughing were gone, I  had no sense of taste or smell.  It was the strangest thing; I was so surprised, I ate pickles; they tasted like water.  That lasted 5 days.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

@win231, I meant you were a fortunate anomaly to never have had a flu - at least not by your reckoning.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @win231, I meant you were a fortunate anomaly to never have had a flu - at least not by your reckoning.


I mentioned previously that I did have the flu - once 38 years ago & never since.  I've never had a flu _shot_.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> I mentioned previously that I did have the flu - once 38 years ago & never since.  I've never had a flu _shot_.


You did indeed.  I stand corrected.


----------

